# Stressed and Unstressed Syllables in Poetry



## SoNickSays... (Aug 11, 2010)

I only recently found out - thanks to Poe - that some poets go so far into structure that they have a scheme for stressed and unstressed syllables. This might have been common knowledge for some, but I had no idea.

When I looked into it, they used The Raven as an example, so I will too.

ONCE-up-ON-a-MID-night-DREAR-y-WHILE-i-PON-dered-WEAK-and-WEAR-y

Obviously the syllables in upper case are stressed. This is a simple structure, but others use much more complex structures.

Is this worth the hassle for me to start experimenting with (after some more research)?


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 11, 2010)

Hm... Nevermind. Wikipedia and other websites were just confusing me.


----------



## Crowley (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely worth the time, properly arranging the stresses of syllables makes so much more of the language. the difficult part is makinf sure your scheme is communicated correctly and that it "sounds" right. So often when I write I read it through and find stress falling on an -ING or AND completely unintentionally.


----------



## garza (Aug 11, 2010)

SoNickSays... - A rhythm pattern is a basic element in what makes most poetry work. It is more than worth your time, it is essential, for you to study this aspect of poetry.


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking back over my works I've realised I've followed this kind of rhythmic pattern. If a line didn't fit, I would change the words that were emphasised so that it fitted the rhythm I'd made. Sorry for the thread, I got thoroughly confused.


----------



## Baron (Aug 11, 2010)

SoNickSays... said:


> Looking back over my works I've realised I've followed this kind of rhythmic pattern. If a line didn't fit, I would change the words that were emphasised so that it fitted the rhythm I'd made. Sorry for the thread, I got thoroughly confused.


 
Let Jack Daniels write for you?

The thread is quite useful so you shouldn't apologise for starting it.  There might be a few out there who don't understand stress and meter.  It doesn't apply only to poetry either, although it's the best place to learn to use it.  Quite a few play-writers employ it.  Notably William Shakespeare but more recently people like Robert Bolt and Samuel Becket.


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually, I decided to try that XXXX that Ox drinks. I barely remember the rest of my day. I guess it's for real Crocodile Dundees. 

I'm glad something came from my moment of confusion. I'm sure a lot of people do use it without knowledge of what it is (almost everyone has a basic understanding of rhythm, and they will be able to notice when there is a break in it). At least now they know!


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 6, 2012)

Just chanced upon this.

It would be helpful if people here have tips on how to distinguish between the patterns. I know it all by theory but have trouble maintaining the meter when I'm writing a poem myself, or when I'm trying to distinguish the pattern when I'm reading one. Do native English speakers have the same problem when they're learning more about poetry?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 6, 2012)

I try to avoid stress, it's bad for the heart...

Very useful site http://www.volecentral.co.uk/vf/


----------

